# sleeping wearing a bump band, good idea or not?



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

So this week a couple of times I have woken up with the baby sort of slumped forward into an awkward position, when I roll onto my back (having woken up) I can feel it sticking out and it is uncomfortable. It doesn't seem to happen if I wear a 'bump band' overnight but then I don't know if I should.

is it better to give the baby lots of room even if it ends up tipped over uncomfortably
or
is it better to support the baby and have me be more comfortable? I don't want to restrict it if I ought not to.. 

At the moment I am wearing a home made band* but it's not really supportive enough for me now so I am probably going to have to get a bought one..

(*ok it's half a t-shirt type top with 5% lycra in the mix.)


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Goldbunny 

I would say don't wear it in bed. Try pillows unde the bump to support you. If the baby is uncomfortable he or she should move. 

What may seem slumped to you and I would potentially be comfortable to baby due to being in the fluid. 

Kaz xxx


----------

